# soggy reptile encounters



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

today... 

i was licked by a common lizard.

had a slow worm pee on me.

and had a grass snake musk on me (luckily it didn't poo).

that's what i call a good day!


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

laurencea said:


> today...
> 
> i was licked by a common lizard.
> 
> ...


Hatrick!! A good day indeed :no1:


----------



## kellogg (Aug 15, 2010)

aha! nice :2thumb:


----------



## ForeverHams (Sep 9, 2008)

Grass snake musk is bloody horrible smelling stuff! and you have to wash your hands like 10 times to get rid of it!

Some great encounters by the sound of things!


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

ForeverHams said:


> Grass snake musk is bloody horrible smelling stuff! and you have to wash your hands like 10 times to get rid of it!
> 
> Some great encounters by the sound of things!


the poo is the worst, the musk only took three washes to get off (although i could still smell it all night!). it reminded me of wild garlic, when you have huge swathes of it.

we found one yesterday and it didn't musk or poo! alas, i didn't get to handle it. 'only' had 2 slow worms to hold (and one had already had a poo on the person who picked it up).

very good encounters indeed. the lizards were for my own amusement, the slowies and snakes were for educational purposes. the kids loved them, the parents were a bit wary!


----------



## SpeckledGecko (Sep 5, 2010)

u lucky git


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

SpeckledGecko said:


> u lucky git


:whistling2:

i had a lovely lizard posing for pictures yesterday





he was really relaxed and i had the lens right in his face...



i know this one and he's always been calm one he knows i mean no harm.

no snakes or slow worms though.


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

laurencea said:


> :whistling2:
> 
> i had a lovely lizard posing for pictures yesterday
> 
> ...


Nice update mate, and what can be said about your Lizard pics, that hasnt already been said, excellent.: victory:


----------

